# hänkin



## Gavril

Moi,

I don't quite understand how "hänkin" is functioning here:



> Ottelussa tuli selväksi Ruotsin ja Suomen ero U20-junioritason kiekossa. Suomen joukkueesta vain Teuvo Teräväisen johtama ykköskenttä kykeni luomaan kovaa painetta. *Ville Husso oli hänkin elementissään.*



"V.H. was also[?] in his element."

How would the meaning have been different if the writer had written, 

"Ville Husso*kin* oli elementissään."
or
"*Myös* Ville Husso oli elementissään."

?

Kiitos


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

All three have the same meaning.


----------



## Gavril

Does the tone of _hänkin_ (if not the basic meaning) differ from that of _myös_, etc.?

E.g.,

"Turnauksen suosikkeihin kuuluvat Sveitsi, Puola ja Itävalta. *Myös* Italian odotetaan pärjäävän."

versus

"... Italian odotetaan *senkin* pärjäävän."

Kiitos vielä kerran


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

Gavril said:


> "... Italian odotetaan *senkin* pärjäävän."


This is informal style. I think most people would avoid it in serious writing.


----------

